# ASA code for whole body nuclear scan



## shearenea (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello,

I am coding a total body nuclear scan which the patient had TIVA for and can not find the CPT/ASA code for.  Wondering if someone would know if the CPT could would be 78813, ASA then being 01922?  Thanks for any help thats given!!


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Jul 26, 2010)

You have it correct.  I also work for a Anesthesia Company.  You have it just as it should be.


----------



## shearenea (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh good, Thanks so much for the reply!!


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Jul 27, 2010)

You are so Welcome!!  Good Job!!


----------

